# Canada's Anti-Spam law (CASL)



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have not read into the details of this but is this how it works? I have been getting notices in my email inbox to agree to "subscribe" to businesses that I have never even or will ever subscribe to. Seems like a negative billing marketing scheme to me. Ironically, these notices are coming from "large" firms, prior to July 1st when the legislation came into effect...how annoying. I see this as an abuse of the legislation rather than complying with it. Does anyone think a complaint to CRTC will help to reduce these "agree" anti-spam spams? :mad-new:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Probably not. SPAM ACT; Another CRTC attempt to protect computer users these days of excessive spam.

Complaining to CRTC, while it make you feel better, probably make take some time for bulk emailers to be forced to stop I suppose IF the CRTC enforces fines such as stated.
I can see a lot of litigation as a result and a field day for our lawyers if fines of "$10 million" for a business and "$1 million" per individual are imposed. 



> Businesses that violate the law could face financial penalties of up to $10-million per violation, while individuals could be fined up to $1-million per infraction.
> 
> Bombardier cautions that while s*he expects the law will reduce the amount of spam Canadians receive, it won’t keep their inboxes clear.*


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...m-law-took-effect/article19459554/?cmpid=rss1

But does the CRTC have enough enforcers on staff to stop the deluge of spam these days? I think they expect the industry to regulate itself based on the new act. 
This is the US version:
http://business.ftc.gov/documents/bus61-can-spam-act-compliance-guide-business


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

There is just a flurry of such messages now to ensure that everyone on their distribution lists signed up in a way compliant with the act. Thereafter, you will receive emails only if you opted in.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> There is just a flurry of such messages now to ensure that *everyone on their distribution lists signed up* in a way compliant with the act. Thereafter, you will receive emails only if you opted in.


 .... the thing is I have never corresponded with any of these firms, let alone signed up for anything. I'm guessing they must got the distribution list from a third party marketing source. I will ignore these emails until they die down since it's a PITA to have to unsubscribe each and everyone of these spam.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They obtained your email address somehow, perhaps in a way not compliant with the act. That email will be the last piece of correspondence you receive unless you opt-in.

I have personally had very little problem with this. I have gotten random emails from golf courses and small town bank investment advisors, and Apple (regarding my appointment at a Apple Store in indiana) that were, I assume, sent in error.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> They obtained your email address somehow, perhaps in a way not compliant with the act.* That email will be the last piece of correspondence you receive unless you opt-in. *
> 
> I have personally had very little problem with this. I have gotten random emails from golf courses and small town bank investment advisors, and Apple (regarding my appointment at a Apple Store in indiana) that were, I assume, sent in error.


 ... I hope so because I have already "unsubscribed" thrice on spams coming from a major law firm... if that doesn't desist, I'll have my IT folks deal with "formally" it once and for all. Rather ironic if not stupid to get spams from a major law firm that I have never ever dealt business with... getting my email address sounds all like phishing for business to me. :stupid:


----------

